
Design for testability - grey-area
https://blog.nelhage.com/2016/03/design-for-testability/
======
dozzie
> Optimize your code for testability

If you do that, the only thing you'll get is code that is easy to run tests
on. If you get somewhat good and composable code out of that, that's only a
vaguely related byproduct, and only because good code is usually easy to run
tests on, not the other way around.

Testability is by no means substitute for good architecture and thought-out
interfaces.

